# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Loja e Këngës

## Crazy_Girl

Loja qendron ketu.Une apo dikush tjeter do shkruaje nje fjali te nje kenge,dhe anetaret e tjere fjaline qe vazhdon.
Do preferoja qe te mos dilej nga tema e te mos permendej asnje lloj gjeje qe nuk ka te beje me lojen :Lulja3: 



Gjithe Kalabrine E Kalova..askund nuk gjeta si Shqiperine

----------


## NoName

Vajta kalova gjithe Kalabrine
Askund nuk gjeta si Arberine
Vajta kalova gjithe Kalabrine
Askund nuk gjeta si Shqiperine



Red nblack i dress eagle on my chest
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
Im proud to be an ALBANIAN

----------


## Crazy_Girl

Red n' Black i dress eagle on my chest
"it's good to be a ALBANIAN "
Keep my head up high for flag i die
"i'm Praud to be an ALBANIAN "

Yllit beharit moj nene pse sme fole kur kalove
kur coje buken dhenjve.....
Te dua per koken tende.....

----------


## jessi89

Te dua per koken tende
do vi qe ti them sateme
zemren sec ma pervelove
u terbofsh se me terbove

..neper endra te kerkoj
 valle ku iku dashuria...

----------


## Mister Enigma

"Dashuria labe" - Poni.

----------

